# Make your own face mask



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I am soon bringing our staff back from furlough. As the Government have now decided that face coverings have a place to play (after months on not doing so) I have tried to source some. No luck. They're either a fortune or a month or more delivery for reusable ones (don't want disposable). So I have made my own. If you, or someone you know, can use a sewing machine then this should work for you. I am happy for abuse about wearing a pinny (my skin is thick enough) etc but if you are in a position where you are looking to source or potentially make some masks then this is an option for you.  I have made quite a few now. There is a template you can download and print off in the description.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2020)

Very useful pal. For those looking to buy masks, try AliExpress and groupon. Still dine reasonable prices and availability there.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

My wife wanted one so I ordered one from ETSY. Very good and arrived in 2 days. UK made.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/CraftsByComet?campaign_label=proteus_transaction_guest_buyer_notification_v2&utm_source=transactional&utm_campaign=proteus_transaction_buyer_notification_010170_239793797795_0_0&utm_medium=email&utm_content=&email_sent=1586799366&euid=RKqEJSsrSwU4iUa2SL2SIuBxiIIa&eaid=798767767678&x_eaid=59ff969ef9


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Unless they cover your eyes I can't see masks preventing the common cold although in theory they should stop you passing something to someone else.


----------

